# Basic Brined Smoked Chicken



## foamheart (Nov 22, 2013)

We start with a clean and smell free fryer. Wash it, its about 5.5 lbs.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 22, 2013






You heat up a brine using what ever your favorite flavors. Will list mine from last night below. I wanted to mention that for a single chicken brine This one gallon Tupperware pitcher is great. It has a sure grip no leak lid. Throw in the hot brine, throw in equal part ice cubes , allow to equalize, drop in chicken and cover to the ring with water.  You can drop it and it won't spill! I have nothing bad to say about ziplocks, but I am trying to be a little better at keeping green these days.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 22, 2013






After the 24 hour brine, dry it well, pat it down and stick in the reefer to get a little cold drying going on.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 22, 2013






Break that bad boy out, and all I did was a little 'Kitchen Bouquet", and a dusting of Tony's, I pull ed the wings back for stability, and tie its legs so it can't run away (that's two wraps and a hooey, if ya gotta ask......)













IMG_3567.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 22, 2013






Always start the electric on High, then in 30 to 45 mins,. relax to your cooking temp. If you do not, you are going to complain about not getting smoke from the chips. That's right, no pellets this time.













0012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 22, 2013






Smoked with Pecan shells, at 235 degrees to and IT of 165. Nice color, real juicy, and this brine worked well. Put it in a heated smoker at about 2PM, removed about 5PM













0022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 22, 2013






Sorry, no money shot, but I also smoked some brussel sprouts a la Uncle Alton B. LOL Totally great. Throw in a nice fresh tossed green salad and its time to pig out!

The Brine

1/4 C Sugar

1/4 C Canning Salt

Tabasco

1 Whole clove of garlic cut in half

1/2 white Onion sliced

Thyme

1T Red Wine Vinegar

& water

Boil for 10 mins. turn the heat to the lowest setting and add the lid on the pan, let set for 30 mins. BTW I was surprised that I could actually taste the tabasco! That means don't get carried away.

That's it, so simple and easy, ya just can't mess it up.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2013)

I have never brined a bird but the brine looks so easy and the bird looks so good.

I might just have to try it.


----------



## disco (Nov 22, 2013)

What I like about your smokes is that you let the main dish come through. All the ingredients would enhance the chicken but not overpower it. Nicely done sir.

Disco


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 22, 2013)

:drool::Looks-Great:


----------



## foamheart (Nov 22, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I have never brined a bird but the brine looks so easy and the bird looks so good.
> 
> I might just have to try it.


I never brined too much, I was hoping to get better at it coming here. I have always injected. I even tried both on the same bird once, but it was just too much to many...... I do find it easier to brine that to inject.

Try it, this place is all about fun and frolic right? Try and learn....... You can't ruin a smoked chicken unless you over cook it!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> What I like about your smokes is that you let the main dish come through. All the ingredients would enhance the chicken but not overpower it. Nicely done sir.
> 
> Disco


I really appreciate that Disco. Took me a long time to learn that more isn't always better. I always thought if a little was good, lets dump the whole box in...LOL

Thank you friend.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 22, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> :


Thank you thank you......A local and a guru.... Shoney, ya know what I am already thinking about? Tomorrow cooking, and its........ SMOKED CHICKEN GUMBO!! With some good Andouille too.

Thank you again.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 22, 2013)

foamheart
, I have a turkey breast going in the smoker in the morning.....that I've been curing it in Pops wet cure for the last 3 days........ This is just my every day turkey.... not my Thanksgiving turkey....... My daughters b-day is on Thanksgiving day this year and she wants her b-day turkey cooked in the oil-less turkey fryer, so I'll be smoking a Boston Butt ham that I have curing  on Thursday .......  If what the weatherman is saying is true, I will be making turkey gumbo Sunday :yahoo:....... If there's any left :pot:......SB


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

Nothing better than a smoked chicken gumbo in a warn steaming bowl on a brisk evening..........


----------



## hlmedic (Nov 25, 2013)

Done this a few times with AB's receipt... Have been using it on Thanksgiving turkey 4 years running now (brined and smoked or fried).  Trying something new this time.   Turkey is currently in the brine, will cold smoke with oak and alder on Wed, fry on Tursday.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 25, 2013)

That's cool.... no pun intended. I hope you still get some of that smoke flavor left lingering. I would be afraid that the flash fry with absorb whatever smoke you get into the oil.

I do wish ya good luck at it, and hope you'll come back and share your results and maybe some pictures......

At least you'll get a chance to enjoy your smoke.


----------



## christophcbv (Nov 17, 2014)

I am a little confused, when did you boil the turkey for 10 min in the brine?

Thanks.  Doing a bird for Thanksgiving and never done one before so doing all the reading I can.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 17, 2014)

When you build a brine I bring it to a boil. That allows the salts and any other spices and herbs a change to open up their flavors or disolve in the liquid. No fowl at that point. Then after I throw some ice in it to cool it back down, then I add the fowl to it.

Her some others:

*Smoking Turkey w/ Q-View: (Injected)*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147498/smoked-turkey-a-bds-tribute

*Smoked Chicken w/ Q-View: (Brined)*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152772/basic-brined-smoked-chicken*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153699/national-finals-and-smoked-chicken*

*Smoked Chicken w/Q-View: (Nekkid)*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156212/nekkid-chicken-foamheart*

I can not recommend highly enough, go smoke a chicken before you do a Thanksgiving turkey. It will most definately help you become familar with the process.

If there is something you are having troubles with, just ask everyone here really enjoys helpping others (espically this time of year!).

Bon Chance


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 18, 2014)

Foamy you did it again. Everything looks fanstatic. Looking forward to your gumbo, what time??


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful Bird Kevin! Always quality from you!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 18, 2014)

kesmc27 said:


> Foamy you did it again. Everything looks fanstatic. Looking forward to your gumbo, what time??





BigTrain74 said:


> Beautiful Bird Kevin! Always quality from you!


Thanks guys, just showing what can be done.

Its always best to run a trial run before the money bird comes out! I have eatten pizza for Thanksgiving, I like pizza, it most definately leaves a memory to cherish (or not), but Its one of the big two meals of the year. Always good to brush the dust off before jumping in there.

LOL..... Ya know I am now starting to enjoy the holidays more with the next generation doing it. Now I could eat a pizza and probably it wouldn't taste so much like crow.....LOL


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice , Kevin...


----------

